# Happy Thanksgiving



## WT_ATL (Nov 23, 2005)

From everyone here at SMAK-Stiks, have a safe and happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 23, 2005)

To you as well, and everyone else here on MT!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 24, 2005)

Yes, Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 24, 2005)

To everyone  Happy Thanksgiving.  The only sticks i'm interseted in today have turkey on them


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 24, 2005)

Happy Thanksgiving to those that celebrates and for the rest have a Happy Holiday Season
Terry


----------

